# Suggestion For A Runabout Reissue Revision



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

The AMT kit of the DS9 Runabout was one of my greater modeling disappointments. I suspect that many others who bought this kit felt the same way.

At 1/72nd scale with those big windows fore and aft it was a crying shame that AMT decided not to provide an interior. I just painted my windows black but never got around to finishing the kit.

If Round2 chooses to re-pop the Runabout I would suggest that they tool up an interior for both the flight deck and rear compartment.

The parts count should be easy to keep to a minimum and since the control panels are all TNG-style lighted displays there is no need for highly detailed tooling - just decals (the interior parts could even be molded in clear to facilitate lighting).

The only modification that might need to be made to the original molds are locating tabs to position/secure the interior.

I think that many modelers who have previously passed on the Runabout would find this upgrade to be sufficient reason to now purchase the kit.

Additionally, the cost of producing these new parts could be further offset by packaging and selling the interior parts as a set for those who have unbuilt Runabouts.

Just a suggestion for any Phantom Strangers who might be lurking about...

Gordon

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/idMonster/Danube-ClassRunaboutFlightDeckLayout1.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/idMonster/Danube-ClassRunaboutFlightDeckLayout2.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/idMonster/Danube-ClassRunaboutRearCompartment.jpg


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

the phasers need retooling


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Honestly, they shouldn't bother....the runabout was just a hideous, uninspired design.

Rich


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Ah, it was good for parking on a planet diorama or sitting on a launch pad or bay, it just didn't look like it should fly IMO.

Nice sized interior for lighting and details and plenty of clear parts - i'd buy another!

steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't forget the bowl of fruit on the table in the aft compartment! 

There's a lot I don't like about the runabout (too much exterior detail for such a small ship; square nacelles!?!? ) but overall, it's a decent enough design.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

DS9 never did get the love it deserved.

I'm surprised more GK'ers never came up with interior kits.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Square nacelles?
That was so they could double as giant landing pads.

The Runabout I built had transparent blue windows,
and a bunch of L.E.D.s inside. All one saw was a bright
glow through the windows.

And the engines, of course.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Heck, if R2 wanted they could add declas that go on the INSIDE of clear pieces after all Revell had some in a 1/48 sacae Phantom II for the cockpit panels that they put out back in the '80s.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I always thought it was really stupid they didn't do an interior for the runabout. It's as if they finished the exterior of the kit and thought......it'll cost more to do an interior so let's forget it. People can just paint the windows black.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Transparent decals to simulate interiors.
Sounds like a business opportunity for some
enterprising entrepeneur to fill a gap in a niche market!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I know I've posted these before but scratchbuilding an interior is not that hard.








http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/500/medium/Runabout_16_-_front_cabin_complete.JPG











Jim


----------



## TohoFan (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

One thing I recall from my build of one of these back when.... the rear window frames are pretty shabby. The edges were quite uneven, resulting in poor fit of the clear part as well as some hard-to-fill gaps.


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

I was also disappointed with the soft detail on the exterior. The recessed panel lines were way over done, rounded, too wide, and too deep. Every time I take it out of the box, the soft detail makes me put the parts right back in the box and say, "later."


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

DinoMike said:


> One thing I recall from my build of one of these back when.... the rear window frames are pretty shabby. The edges were quite uneven, resulting in poor fit of the clear part as well as some hard-to-fill gaps.


never had a problem with the rear windows.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

DinoMike said:


> One thing I recall from my build of one of these back when.... the rear window frames are pretty shabby. The edges were quite uneven, resulting in poor fit of the clear part as well as some hard-to-fill gaps.


That's what a file is for, but be very careful when using said files.
I've had 2 of these runabouts and the only other problem I've had with the fit is on the second one I bought, the top will not line up correctly with the bottom half and so I've used small pieces of scrap plastic to resolve the problem.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I must have been one of the lucky few to have gotten
a kit that had no rear window problems.


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

I started my Runabout back in 1993-1994. Installed lightsheet, LEDs for Nav lights, flashing LED's for Strobes, LED's for inpulse engines. I bashed several kits to get the phaser emitters to look alittle better. I actually had 3 or 4 of the kits (still have parts left over if anyone needs them). Black tube was originally going to be the pylon to support the model. It's powered by a 7.5 volt regulated "wall-wart". Still not quite finished-have paint details to do. Overall the kit could have been done better-maybe next time.

Bill


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I remember ages ago that Federation Models had planned a interior kit for the runabout. I was told this by them at a Wonderfest. Never saw the light of day.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

RogueJ said:


> I remember ages ago that Federation Models had planned a interior kit for the runabout. I was told this by them at a Wonderfest. Never saw the light of day.


I nagged them for a long time about that since I was scratchbuilding the same thing. They discovered what I discovered. It's impossible to maintain the scale inside. By the time you've added walls, ceiling and floor, there's no room for a 1/72nd figure to stand upright inside.

In addition, it was turning into a design nightmare with all the curves and angles (I got around that by using small pieces of thin sheet styrene to panel the walls.).

Jim


----------

